# Aspiring MMA fighter dies after fight at party



## David43515 (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently this 19 yr old got into it with a 27 yr old family man at a party. Both were in their cups and the younger man died of brain injuries recieved after being on the reciving end of a few good punches. People are saying the survivor was not the type to ever get into a fight, but he does have a police record for battery. This is one of many reasons I don`t like dealing w/ drunks.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...iring-ultimate-fighter-at-zephyrhills/1182223

Is it too soon to make a "Gingers have no souls" joke?


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2011)

David43515 said:


> Apparently this 19 yr old got into it with a 27 yr old family man at a party. Both were in their cups and the younger man died of brain injuries recieved after being on the reciving end of a few good punches. People are saying the survivor was not the type to ever get into a fight, but he does have a police record for battery. This is one of many reasons I don`t like dealing w/ drunks.
> 
> http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...iring-ultimate-fighter-at-zephyrhills/1182223
> 
> Is it too soon to make a "Gingers have no souls" joke?



maybe a bit early for the joke...
but certainly a lesson, there is always somebody bigger and badder around the corner....


----------



## Senjojutsu (Jul 30, 2011)

"While drinking alcohol may fuel fights, it doesn't necessarily change the threshold of injury that a body can withstand, according to Ciesla"._ (Dr. David Ciesla, medical director of the trauma center at Tampa General Hospital)"_

Now that doctor's sentence is a keeper!

This event made me remember an Okinawan Karate folk-saying to the effect:

_When you are in a room full of people drinking, you are in a room full of enemies._


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 30, 2011)

This is so sad, and why I so consistently advise avoiding combat if at all possible. Just walk away. I get Tim Larkin's newsletter and this week had a similar story of a middle aged man being paralyzed in a bar fight gone to far. It's so sad. Remember the hockey dad? One punch to the neck, the other guy falls over dead. We're so fragile. I hate when I see martial arts instructors advocating throwing your weight around. Somebody gives you lip, "stand up to them." Somebody's being a problem, "take care of it." Don't take care of it. Just get away. Just go home. Only fight if you must, never if you mustn't. You mustn't.

I can't imagine making some stupid mistake and losing my life or killing another. Losing my wife forever? People think violence is silly or fun or it will make them feel better. It won't. Just go home. The first rule is survive.


-Rob


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 30, 2011)

This kind of nonsense is why I don't drink. I hate drunks.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 30, 2011)

Drunks only have on switches with the off switch hard to find. Except in this case, lessons to be learned.


----------

